# [Rhythmbox] Impossible d'éditer les tags et de lire l'aac

## razer

J'ai ces 2 problèmes avec rhythmbox, j'ai beau tout checker, rechecker, je n'en vois pas la raison et me emande si c'est pas un bug.

1. Je ne peux pas éditer les tags, sur n'importe quel type de fichier (mp3, flac, ogg...). Pourtant, lors d'un rip de CD, ils sont crées normalement

2. Je ne peux pas écouter de fichiers AAC : me retourne additional gstreamer plugin is required - MPEG4 AAC decoder

Voici ma conf conf (x86_64, ~arch):

Rhythmbox use flags :

```
# equery uses rhythmbox

 * Searching for rhythmbox ...

[ Legend : U - flag is set in make.conf       ]

[        : I - package is installed with flag ]

[ Colors : set, unset                         ]

 * Found these USE flags for media-sound/rhythmbox-0.12.7:

 U I

 - + brasero       : Enable CD burning via app-cdr/brasero rather than gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner

 + + cdr           : Adds support for CD writer hardware

 - - daap          : Enable support for local network music sharing via daap

 - - debug         : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful

                     backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - doc           : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 + + gnome-keyring : Enable support for storing passwords via gnome-keyring

 + + hal           : Enable Hardware Abstraction Layer (HAL) support

 - - ipod          : Enable support for iPod device access

 + + libnotify     : Enable desktop notification support

 - - lirc          : Adds support for lirc (Linux's Infra-Red Remote Control)

 - - mtp           : Enable support for Media Transfer Protocol

 + + musicbrainz   : Lookup audio metadata using MusicBrainz community service (musicbrainz.org)

 - - nsplugin      : Build plugin for browsers supporting the Netscape plugin architecture (that is almost any

                     modern browser)

 + + python        : Adds support/bindings for the Python language

 - - test          : Workaround to pull in packages needed to run with FEATURES=test. Portage-2.1.2 handles

                     this internally, so don't set it in make.conf/package.use anymore

 + + udev          : Enable hardware detection via sys-fs/udev replacing the deprecated sys-apps/hal code.

 - - upnp          : Enable support for local network music sharing via upnp

 - - webkit        : Enable context panel plugin.
```

Gst plugins installés

```
# equery l '*gst*'

 * Searching for *gst* ...

[IP-] [  ] dev-python/gst-python-0.10.17:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-0.10.25:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-good-0.10.17:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/gst-plugins-ugly-0.10.13:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-libs/gstreamer-0.10.25:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-a52dec-0.10.13:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.25:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-cdparanoia-0.10.25:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-dvdread-0.10.13:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-faac-0.10.17:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ffmpeg-0.10.9:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-flac-0.10.17:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-gconf-0.10.17:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-libmms-0.10.17:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mad-0.10.13:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r4:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-mpeg2dec-0.10.13:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-ogg-0.10.25:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-resindvd-0.10.17:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-soup-0.10.17:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-taglib-0.10.17:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-theora-0.10.25:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-vorbis-0.10.25:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-x-0.10.25:0.10

[IP-] [  ] media-plugins/gst-plugins-xvideo-0.10.25:0.10

```

Use flags de gst-plugins-meta

```
# equery uses gst-plugins-meta

 * Searching for gst-plugins-meta ...

[ Legend : U - flag is set in make.conf       ]

[        : I - package is installed with flag ]

[ Colors : set, unset                         ]

 * Found these USE flags for media-plugins/gst-plugins-meta-0.10-r4:

 U I

 + + X          : Adds support for X11

 + + a52        : Enables support for decoding ATSC A/52 streams used in DVD

 + + alsa       : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - dvb        : Adds support for DVB (Digital Video Broadcasting)

 + + dvd        : Adds support for DVDs

 - - esd        : Adds support for media-sound/esound (Enlightened Sound Daemon)

 + + ffmpeg     : Enable ffmpeg-based audio/video codec support

 + + flac       : Adds support for FLAC: Free Lossless Audio Codec

 - - lame       : Prefer using LAME libraries for MP3 encoding support

 + + mad        : Adds support for mad (high-quality mp3 decoder library and cli frontend)

 + + mpeg       : Adds libmpeg3 support to various packages

 - - mythtv     : Support for retrieval from media-tv/mythtv backend

 + + ogg        : Adds support for the Ogg container format (commonly used by Vorbis, Theora and flac)

 - - oss        : Adds support for OSS (Open Sound System)

 - - pulseaudio : Adds support for PulseAudio sound server

 + + taglib     : Enable tagging support with taglib

 + + theora     : Adds support for the Theora Video Compression Codec

 + + vorbis     : Adds support for the OggVorbis audio codec

 + + xv         : Adds in optional support for the Xvideo extension (an X API for video playback)

```

Gst inspector

```
$ gst-inspect-0.10 id3demux 

Factory Details:

  Long name:   ID3 tag demuxer

  Class:   Codec/Demuxer/Metadata

  Description:   Read and output ID3v1 and ID3v2 tags while demuxing the contents

  Author(s):   Jan Schmidt <thaytan@mad.scientist.com>

  Rank:      primary (256)

Plugin Details:

  Name:         id3demux

  Description:      Demux ID3v1 and ID3v2 tags from a file

  Filename:      /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10/libgstid3demux.so

  Version:      0.10.17

  License:      LGPL

  Source module:   gst-plugins-good

  Binary package:   Gentoo GStreamer Ebuild

  Origin URL:      http://www.gentoo.org

$ gst-inspect-0.10 faac

Factory Details:

  Long name:   AAC audio encoder

  Class:   Codec/Encoder/Audio

  Description:   Free MPEG-2/4 AAC encoder

  Author(s):   Ronald Bultje <rbultje@ronald.bitfreak.net>

  Rank:      secondary (128)

Plugin Details:

  Name:         faac

  Description:      Free AAC Encoder (FAAC)

  Filename:      /usr/lib64/gstreamer-0.10/libgstfaac.so

  Version:      0.10.17

  License:      LGPL

  Source module:   gst-plugins-bad

  Binary package:   Gentoo GStreamer Ebuild

  Origin URL:      http://www.gentoo.org
```

Pour moi, tout est normal, pourtant...

Merci de votre aide

----------

